# Has The Phoenix tried to sell you gear



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

We need your help. Several people know that @The Phoenix is selling Omega Labs gear behind the scenes here. One member indicated that he was contacted and offered gear. That’s against the rules and more importantly it’s bad for the board. Please post up here if you or anyone you knows has been solicited via PM by @The Phoenix


----------



## TODAY (Sep 3, 2022)

Shit


----------



## TODAY (Sep 3, 2022)

I like yours better 😂


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

Call now to be added to this class action lawsuit. operators are standing by.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 3, 2022)

Yea. Well this is awkward. I just saw yours too.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

Maybe if we ask nicely the mods will… do absolutely nothing to help


----------



## Yano (Sep 3, 2022)

This was the most insulting thing to find out really. It was ok he and I don't see eye to eye but in like 20 or so conversations , passing hey whats up's , pms about shows or bands ... not fucking once did ever mention gear to me.  I am honestly insulted by the entire thing

I HAZ FEELZ TOO Damn it !!!!


----------



## TODAY (Sep 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> This was the most insulting thing to find out really. It was ok he and I don't see eye to eye but in like 20 or so conversations , passing hey whats up's , pms about shows or bands ... not fucking once did ever mention gear to me.  I am honestly insulted by the entire thing
> 
> I HAZ FEELZ TOO Damn it !!!!
> View attachment 27395


Think of it this way:


If he had perceived naivety, weakness, or a propensity towards victimhood in you, he absolutely would've pulled that trigger.

As such, the fact that he never tried to entice you is a testament to your virtue.


----------



## Yano (Sep 3, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Think of it this way:
> 
> 
> If he had perceived naivety, weakness, or a propensity towards victimhood in you, he absolutely would've pulled that trigger.
> ...


Awww shucks ,,,  I ain't had virtue since that summer at band camp


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 3, 2022)

Never tried to sell me gear. Can’t stand him, though.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

@The Phoenix the drug dealer.
Here he is  just to make it easier


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 3, 2022)

So that is what the PM from him was all about?
It went something like this:
"Ever sucked another man's dick?"  Umm, NO
"Want to?"  Umm, NO!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> This was the most insulting thing to find out really. It was ok he and I don't see eye to eye but in like 20 or so conversations , passing hey whats up's , pms about shows or bands ... not fucking once did ever mention gear to me.  I am honestly insulted by the entire thing
> 
> I HAZ FEELZ TOO Damn it !!!!
> View attachment 27395



He preyed on noobs. Don't feel bad


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 3, 2022)

@MisterSuperGod from MSG labs did this to me......except he was asking for noodz in exchange for a paint can full of his special blend.



Doing this to bump


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 3, 2022)

I pop in here and there always seems to be a shitstorm these days.

It's simple. If someone has proof/ evidence of someone breaking the rules set by the Board then PM me or one of the other mods.  I'll be more than happy to look into the issue/ review anything anyone wants to send me and if someone needs banning, I have no problem doing so.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> I pop in here and there always seems to be a shitstorm these days.
> 
> It's simple. If someone has proof/ evidence of someone breaking the rules set by the Board then PM me or one of the other mods.  I'll be more than happy to look into the issue/ review anything anyone wants to send me and if someone needs banning, I have no problem doing so.


Well there is but we all know you guys are protecting him so


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

Literally where he messaged a guy soliciting


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well there is but we all know you guys are protecting him so


I'm not protecting shit other than my bar I'm trying to get up and running lately.

Send me the pics, I'll look at them myself, and then come to my own conclusions.  I'm not on here as often as I used to be b/c of my start up but I'm working on being on here more than I have been in the past.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> I'm not protecting shit other than my bar I'm trying to get up and running lately.
> 
> Send me the pics, I'll look at them myself, and then come to my own conclusions.  I'm not on here as often as I used to be b/c of my start up but I'm working on being on here more than I have been in the past.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> I'm not protecting shit other than my bar I'm trying to get up and running lately.
> 
> Send me the pics, I'll look at them myself, and then come to my own conclusions.  I'm not on here as often as I used to be b/c of my start up but I'm working on being on here more than I have been in the past.


Sorry wrong one


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sorry wrong one


i thought maybe we were talking about a different kind of soliciting.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## TODAY (Sep 23, 2022)

This thread is still important.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 23, 2022)

If _anybody_ has been solicited by @The Phoenix , please come forward.

The drugs he deals are of _extremely_ suspect quality and it is therefore important that any potential victims speak up before more people are put in danger.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2022)

Damn I feel offended I did not get offered any drugs


----------



## Yano (Sep 23, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn I feel offended I did not get offered any drugs


I know right me either .. I feel like the fat girl at the party with the hair lip and go funny eye


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> I know right me either .. I feel like the fat girl at the party with the hair lip and go funny eye


Maybe we are the fat girls damn dude about to hit the gym extra hard today


----------



## TODAY (Sep 23, 2022)

Again, the man is a predator.

Predators don't survive to be dried-up old cunts unless they learn how to choose their victims wisely.

The two of you are clearly not the type that he feels confident taking advantage of.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 23, 2022)

He offered me excuses. 

Excuses are like drugs, ergo he offered me drugs.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Again, the man is a predator.
> 
> Predators don't survive to be dried-up old cunts unless they learn how to choose their victims wisely.
> 
> The two of you are clearly not the type that he feels confident taking advantage of.


It's ok we get it we are the fat girls appreciate you trying to make us feel better though.


----------



## Yano (Sep 23, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Again, the man is a predator.
> 
> Predators don't survive to be dried-up old cunts unless they learn how to choose their victims wisely.
> 
> The two of you are clearly not the type that he feels confident taking advantage of.


But ,,, maybe I like being taken advantage of some times ......  *looks hey ,, you're big n strong ,,, do you like , Gladiator movies ?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 23, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn I feel offended I did not get offered any drugs


Maybe if you trained legs he would have offered you some.


----------



## Yano (Sep 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Maybe if you trained legs he would have offered you some.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Maybe if you trained legs he would have offered you some.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 23, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn I feel offended I did not get offered any drugs


Me too. This is they real reason why I am giving The Pigeon shit. Motherfucker never PMed me, WTF!?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Maybe if you trained legs he would have offered


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Maybe we are the fat girls damn dude about to hit the gym extra hard today


I bet it's not Leg Day.  😉


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> I bet it's not Leg Day.  😉


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> View attachment 28849


I should've finished reading the thread before posting. I was tardy to the party!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2022)

I don’t like this how this turned on me 😢


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 23, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> I don’t like this how this turned on me 😢


@CJ  and I will coordinate when we attack you better from now on.


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> I don’t like this how this turned on me 😢


Cuz you have pigeon legs!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> I know right me either .. I feel like the fat girl at the party with the hair lip and go funny eye


Damn... maybe that's my problem. He doesn't like my 😎 pictures 🤔🤔


----------



## Yano (Sep 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn... maybe that's my problem. He doesn't like my 😎 pictures 🤔🤔


You've been Pittscriminated against !!!  Pure Pittscrimination !!! Protests must be formed !!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn... maybe that's my problem. He doesn't like my 😎 pictures 🤔🤔


You’re not a man.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re not a man.


Thank goodness. I'd have to offer "goods n services" if I was.


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 23, 2022)

why dont u just make an alt and ask about sources in chat next time u see him online


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 23, 2022)

Someone offered me hopium the other day.  I turned them down.  That shit doesn't work.

Slic.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 23, 2022)

I bet he looks at peoples workout logs and if their ain't any triceps kickbacks, no drugs for you!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 23, 2022)

Me working 14-16 hours a day I sure have been missing a bunch of shit on here. This business better take off soon so I can start managing my time more to be on here. Since this Meso or what ever its called mass migration I have not been in the loop much.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Cuz you have pigeon legs!!!
> 
> View attachment 28850


That's not Valdosta


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> I know right me either .. I feel like the fat girl at the party with the hair lip and go funny eye


He pm'd me about doing quad injections, never offered me gear. Seemed genuinely....attracted to me now that I think about it.

@Yano I have good news and bad news, so the good news is that we did not look like easy marks which is pretty cool I think.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 25, 2022)

Easy to talk shit about people you don't even know.

Interesting to see who is for real and who is on some bullshit...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Easy to talk shit about people you don't even know.
> 
> Interesting to see who is for real and who is on some bullshit...


Yep. You’re on some bullshit.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yep. You’re on some bullshit.


Kratom and Marlboros for the win


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Easy to talk shit about people you don't even know.
> 
> Interesting to see who is for real and who is on some bullshit...



So the number one rule on these sites is do not sell via PM.....yet you seem to be defending a source?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Easy to talk shit about people you don't even know.
> 
> Interesting to see who is for real and who is on some bullshit...


We know where you get your gear from now. No wonder you’re still weak as baby piss after taking Tren. 
Speaking of real and bull shit how’s that nurse girlfriend of yours?
Now go do some kickbacks and shut the fuck up


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Easy to talk shit about people you don't even know.
> 
> Interesting to see who is for real and who is on some bullshit...



Just a FYfuckingI

Thread 'ATTENTION: Use of the PM system to advertise or solicit business' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...ystem-to-advertise-or-solicit-business.42564/


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yep. You’re on some bullshit.


Probably got it from the pigeon himself.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Probably got it from the pigeon himself.


They’re besties and both still miss the day when they were “respected” members


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm not cool enough, he never offered 😩


----------



## TODAY (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Easy to talk shit about people you don't even know.
> 
> Interesting to see who is for real and who is on some bullshit...


An absolutely brilliant and incisive point that in no way reveals any of your own shortcomings.

Keep killing it, champ!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> We know where you get your gear from now. No wonder you’re still weak as baby piss after taking Tren.
> Speaking of real and bull shit how’s that nurse girlfriend of yours?
> Now go do some kickbacks and shut the fuck up


Buy gear from @The Phoenix and he includes exclusive access to his training methods.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They’re besties and both still miss the day when they were “respected” members


They are so much alike I have mixed the two up a few times. I hear when you have been in a relationship long enough you become just alike.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Buy gear from @The Phoenix and he includes exclusive access to his training methods.


Does that include flex fitness articles and emg studies?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> They are so much alike I have mixed the two up a few times. I hear when you have been in a relationship long enough you become just alike.


Would make sense that they both have hiv


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Easy to talk shit about people you don't even know.
> 
> Interesting to see who is for real and who is on some bullshit...


You can tell who is on some bullshit real fast by the WTF and shit emojis!

Yeah...Meso rejects are the worst thing to happen to this forum...was peaceful before that.

Hope the rest of you wise up.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You can tell who is on some bullshit real fast by the WTF and shit emojis!
> 
> Yeah...Meso rejects are the worst thing to happen to this forum...was peaceful before that.
> 
> Hope the rest of you wise up.


If your going to roast people on the forum, you should at least be able to incline DB bench more than 50 lbs dumbells


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You can tell who is on some bullshit real fast by the WTF and shit emojis!
> 
> Yeah...Meso rejects are the worst thing to happen to this forum...was peaceful before that.
> 
> Hope the rest of you wise up.


Nobody forced you to post.

Peaceful forum where you could train and eat like shit, smoke Marlboros, and take Kratom and still get pats on the back for “participating”.

Straighten your shit out and you might get a little respect. Blame MESO for your failures. 

Your white knights aren’t coming.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You can tell who is on some bullshit real fast by the WTF and shit emojis!
> 
> Yeah...Meso rejects are the worst thing to happen to this forum...was peaceful before that.
> 
> Hope the rest of you wise up.


They have wised up which is why you’re treated like the joke you are.
Go to asf you’ll fit in there perfectly.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 25, 2022)

I’m going to shit talk everyone. 

And then cry about the emojis. 

🫵You a Bitch🫵


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 25, 2022)

Wonder if @Skullcrusher is trying to push Mexican toilet water in pms as well


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Wonder if @Skullcrusher is trying to push Mexican toilet water in pms as well


Pigeon is the pitcher/pusher and candy crusher is the receiver. You can tell by how angry he is.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 25, 2022)

Stuff under my toenails stinks


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Easy to talk shit about people you don't even know.
> 
> Interesting to see who is for real and who is on some bullshit...


You’re bullshit. Suck an egg and go cry to the mods, poser.

Just when I think that I can’t possibly like you any less, you go and write a post.  You should stick to your safe space where the meanies can’t post.

Edit:


> Yeah...Meso rejects are the worst thing to happen to this forum...was peaceful before that.



You take AAS and you’re at the same strength level as a moderately strong high school kid.  You contribute 100% bullshit to the forum.   STFU.  People don’t take you seriously, they humour you so that they don’t hurt your feelings.

Talk to me when I can’t OHP your deadlift weight for reps.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 25, 2022)

That's the pain button you just pressed test.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 25, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> That's the pain button you just pressed test.


Does anyone actually like the guy or is he like that kid that you pat on the head and say “good job buddy” so that he will stop talking about stupid shit?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Does anyone actually like the guy or is he like that kid that you pat on the head and say “good job buddy” so that he will stop talking about stupid shit?


Yea he gives off the high functioning autist vibes for sure


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 25, 2022)

I dunno


----------



## Yano (Sep 25, 2022)

I only get pm's about stuff like this .... no one ever tries to sell me anything 😢








						The Tentacle Ovipositor
					

Our Tentacle Ovipositor has an opening hole at the top and bottom to allow its eggs to be deposited inside of you. With columns of soft suckers, gently ribbed detail leading to a mouth-like opening, it will search and find your inner depths. Then, as the eggs move through this beast, you’ll feel...




					uncovercreations.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 25, 2022)

Stop it yano


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2022)

Wow, this got brutal. Me likeee .
Oh and since there are plenty mentions of the AIDS, poor training and peddling Mexican toilet water through PM's you gotta know that I have to post my pic. Enjoy!


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Wow, this got brutal. Me likeee .
> Oh and since there are plenty mentions of the AIDS, poor training and peddling Mexican toilet water through PM's you gotta know that I have to post my pic. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 28936


I don’t normally rip on people like that, but I have no patience for people who talk shit then cry to the mods when they take flak for it.  He’s a weasel with more excuses than dedication who barely lifts.  He’s the type of guy who will tease a dog then cry to mommy when it bites him.

The guy spammed the forum with like 15 threads when he was having a mental breakdown and he has the nerve to say that Meso people are ruining the forum?


----------



## shackleford (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You can tell who is on some bullshit real fast by the WTF and shit emojis!
> 
> Yeah...Meso rejects are the worst thing to happen to this forum...was peaceful before that.
> 
> Hope the rest of you wise up.


Man, you really need to toughen up the fuck up. Or learn to ignore people.
I haven't said shit to you, but now you collectively call out me and many others? If your feelz are so fragile, click the ignore-ance button and live in bliss.

Anyway, have a great day, man.

Sincerely,
A Meso Reject


----------



## Yano (Sep 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Does anyone actually like the guy or is he like that kid that you pat on the head and say “good job buddy” so that he will stop talking about stupid shit?


I like the kid I ain't ashamed to admit it. Skull's ok with me. 

Do I think he's brought this grief down on himself ,, yep. 

He picks fights he can't win , he stands on ground that slips slowly into the sea to defend his point and some of his advice on training would make even jeff cavaliere stop and ask wait ,, what the fuck are you talking about ?. He bitches at times like my aunt gladys about aches n pains.

That all being said , yeah I like the kid. 

He's plucky and he's taken what ever any one has dished out. He's been drug  to  the woodshed a few times a day kicking an screaming for months and he still keeps coming back for more. Not to troll folks but because he likes being here and being part of the site.

I have no problem with that. 

I don't have to agree with some ones training or politics or life choices to be cordial and friendly and try to be some one that can still offer them some kind of constructive criticism.

Some of you have guys have had some pretty personal back and forth interactions , that causes ill will I get that. So I don't think bad of any one for the things that have been said or opinions that have been voiced on either side of all this.

Do I wish he would listen to you guys more ,, YES , JESUS H TAP DANCIN CHRIST YESS !!

 It would do him a world of good if some one actually lived close enough to him to show up at the gym and help him see the difference between what exercising is and what working out is. Skull and I just talked about this the other morning in fact and how I wished I lived close to do just that. Just show up take him to a gym and work him til he pukes. 

So to sum up ,, Yes he causes his own grief , yes there are times hes deserved every ass whupping hes got , and there are times while I dont often comment I do fucking laugh at the shit you guys post ,,, a little too fucking cruel at times  for my taste but generally hilarious holy fuck there are times  you guys just kill me. 

Yah I like Skull , I don't think he's entirely a lost cause , I'm an optimist , I will believe and cheer for any one and every ones success until they give me a clear and personal reason not to.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> I like the kid I ain't ashamed to admit it. Skull's ok with me.
> 
> Do I think he's brought this grief down on himself ,, yep.
> 
> ...


I never had issue with him until I witnessed him intentionally goading people with the intent to get them banned. I get that he was mad but he will never step back and look at what people are trying to tell him. He is the kind of guy who will argue to the death that the sky is purple with Yellow dots. If when guys tried to help him optimize his training would have just said his goals were just to stay healthy and moving, his log would have been left alone. If he didn't try and constantly give poor training advice he would be fine. Sometimes you have to learn to stay in your lane, or at least have a damn good reason with data to show why you say what you say.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 25, 2022)

I still haven't gotten my pack I thought it would be here quicker with all those


----------



## Freakmidd (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You can tell who is on some bullshit real fast by the WTF and shit emojis!


I've noticed that your posts seem to attract a lot of those emoji's..


----------



## shackleford (Sep 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Does anyone actually like the guy or is he like that kid that you pat on the head and say “good job buddy” so that he will stop talking about stupid shit?


I don't mind @Skullcrusher. He never gave me a reason to dislike him. I've talked with him in chat some and he's friendly. The guy seems to have his own training style. He doesn't seem receptive to criticism. He takes alot of shit for it. The guy hasn't had an easy go of it here for a while, but he's brought a bit of that upon himself. Live and let live, to each their own.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 25, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I don't mind @Skullcrusher. He never gave me a reason to dislike him. I've talked with him in chat some and he's friendly. The guy seems to have his own training style. He doesn't seem receptive to criticism. He takes alot of shit for it. The guy hasn't had an easy go of it here for a while, but he's brought a bit of that upon himself. Live and let live, to each their own.


He can train however he wants. If he wants to stay weak that’s on him.  No skin off my ass.

My issue with him is that he’s a weasel. He’ll talk shit then play the martyr and hide behind the mods when people take offence to his bullshit.  If you’re man enough to talk shit you’re man enough to face the consequences. 

That and his advice is just downright bad.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 25, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Man, you really need to toughen up the fuck up. Or learn to ignore people.
> I haven't said shit to you, but now you collectively call out me and many others? If your feelz are so fragile, click the ignore-ance button and live in bliss.
> 
> Anyway, have a great day, man.
> ...


My apologies.

Would have never guessed you were from Meso.

Are you the only cool one?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My apologies.
> 
> Would have never guessed you were from Meso.
> 
> Are you the only cool one?



What an asshole.

Smoke your stupid Marlboros. Run Tren. Make up excuses. Let nature take care of its mess.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My apologies.
> 
> Would have never guessed you were from Meso.
> 
> Are you the only cool one?


This goober is literally antagonizing 20+ people and generalizing an entire group based on his butthurt, but then he’ll turn around and cry that people are being mean to him and aren’t giving him a fair chance.

Grow up you cringy man-child.  Why don’t you blast some tren so you can be as strong as a 14 year old?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This goober is literally antagonizing 20+ people and generalizing an entire group based on his butthurt, but then he’ll turn around and cry that people are being mean to him and aren’t giving him a fair chance.
> 
> Grow up you cringy man-child.  Why don’t you blast some tren so you can be as strong as a 14 year old?


“I just insulted a bunch of you, and I can’t believe you use shit and WTF emojis against me. This is an outrage!”

Twerpy kid always comes to mind. I am certain that @Skullcrusher was a twerpy kid growing up. A man ahead of his time! He would do VERY well growing up in the latest generation.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Yea he gives off the high functioning autist vibes for sure


High functioning? Pretty sure he cuts grass for a living. He's probably the leaf blower guy; I doubt they let him drive the riding lawn mower.

He's been logging workouts here 3 years with no progress, and too hard headed to ask for help or make any serious changes in his life.

I get it @Yano likes him, I can see that - it's kinda how you wanna take that special needs kid under your wing and be a good influence. Give it a go. I've tried with him though. I give up. Hopefully you can help him out.


----------



## Yano (Sep 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> High functioning? Pretty sure he cuts grass for a living. He's probably the leaf blower guy; I doubt they let him drive the riding lawn mower.
> 
> He's been logging workouts here 3 years with no progress, and too hard headed to ask for help or make any serious changes in his life.
> 
> I get it @Yano likes him, I can see that - it's kinda how you wanna take that special needs kid under your wing and be a good influence. Give it a go. I've tried with him though. I give up. Hopefully you can help him out.


My oldest son as Aspergers Syndrome for those that are a bit slow , that is high functioning autism. 

Some people should be so lucky to have so pure a soul and love of humanity as my son. 

I'm willing to help any one that needs it. Human kindness isnt really all that expensive , it comes through the heart from God.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm willing to help any one that needs it. Human kindness isnt really all that expensive , it comes through the heart from God.


I 100% agree dude, and nobody has been nicer and more supportive to this dude on here as long as I have. If you go back to the first skullcrusher log, you'll see me give nothing but support, all the way through probably like the Skullcrusher 3.0 log iteration where it really jumped the shark and things got stupid.

He was mega dosing vitamin C "for weight loss" and writing out insane workout routines that everyone knew he wasn't doing. The rabbit hole of this dude's psyche runs deep. It'll be an interesting trip if you continue to follow him.

I've just had enough. It's kinda like alanon where you learn you have to cut ties and set boundaries because you can't help the person.


----------



## Yano (Sep 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I 100% agree dude, and nobody has been nicer and more supportive to this dude on here as long as I have. If you go back to the first skullcrusher log, you'll see me give nothing but support, all the way through probably like the Skullcrusher 3.0 log iteration where it really jumped the shark and things got stupid.
> 
> He was mega dosing vitamin C "for weight loss" and writing out insane workout routines that everyone knew he wasn't doing. The rabbit hole of this dude's psyche runs deep. It'll be an interesting trip if you continue to follow him.
> 
> I've just had enough. It's kinda like alanon where you learn you have to cut ties and set boundaries because you can't help the person.


I totally get that man. Ive acted as a sponsor in the past for a few folks and some times no matter how you  try some folks will not let you reach them. You always show up always answer the phone always try  like fuck and in the end you have to walk away for your own sanity. I totally get where you are at in all this.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This goober is literally antagonizing 20+ people and generalizing an entire group based on his butthurt, but then he’ll turn around and cry that people are being mean to him and aren’t giving him a fair chance.
> 
> Grow up you cringy man-child.  Why don’t you blast some tren so you can be as strong as a 14 year old?


This is exactly why I give him shit. @RISE did it too but at least he stopped, plus I don't think he goes crying to the mods but maybe he does. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## shackleford (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My apologies.
> 
> Would have never guessed you were from Meso.
> 
> Are you the only cool one?


No, man. We are all cool. That last remark is a good exaple of what I meant by bringing alot of the shit upon yourself.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This is exactly why I give him shit. @RISE did it too but at least he stopped, plus I don't think he goes crying to the mods but maybe he does. 🤷‍♂️


I just can’t figure out what @Skullcrusher deal with me is. I’ve been nothing but kind and welcoming to him


----------



## shackleford (Sep 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I just can’t figure out what @Skullcrusher deal with me is. I’ve been nothing but kind and welcoming to him


Bro... You've been brutal 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Bro... You've been brutal 🤣


I think you’ve got me confused with someone else good sir.
I’ve defended his ultra pump 2000 routine from day 1


----------



## shackleford (Sep 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think you’ve got me confused with someone else good sir.
> I’ve defended his ultra pump 2000 routine from day 1


You got me. I have to say, I have seen you recommend this method before.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> You got me. I have to say, I have seen you recommend this method before.


🤫 777


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

Pump of the lord be with you. 🚬🚬🚬


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> No, man. We are all cool. That last remark is a good exaple of what I meant by bringing alot of the shit upon yourself.


Really? I don't see you slapping WTF and shitpost emoji's on every workout journal entry just to try get under someone's skin. Fucking childish. You think that's cool? 

I'm just supposed to take shit forever and not say anything? Fuck that.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 🤫 777


If you're 555 then I'm 666


----------



## Yano (Sep 26, 2022)

🤘665 Neighbor of the Beast 🤘


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> If you're 555 then I'm 666



Love slipknot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Love slipknot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm more of a Spiceknot guy ,,  tell me what ya want whatcha really really want ?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 26, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> If you're 555 then I'm 666


What's it like to be a whiny bitch (ask candycrusher)


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 26, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> High functioning? Pretty sure he cuts grass for a living. He's probably the leaf blower guy; I doubt they let him drive the riding lawn mower.
> 
> He's been logging workouts here 3 years with no progress, and too hard headed to ask for help or make any serious changes in his life.
> 
> I get it @Yano likes him, I can see that - it's kinda how you wanna take that special needs kid under your wing and be a good influence. Give it a go. I've tried with him though. I give up. Hopefully you can help him out.


I just opened a lawn care biz this year…it pulls in about 40 grand a month…nothing wrong with getting loaded cutting grass but fuck skull don’t give these guys so much to mess with you about and they won’t!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Love slipknot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 26, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> I just opened a lawn care biz this year…it pulls in about 40 grand a month…nothing wrong with getting loaded cutting grass but fuck skull don’t give these guys so much to mess with you about and they won’t!


One of my former clients, just a high school graduate, used to NET $250k from his lawn service.  He sold it to work a "normal" job.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


>



Man I would have loved to have been there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm more of a Spiceknot guy ,,  tell me what ya want whatcha really really want ?


I enjoyed this way too much 😍😍


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Really? I don't see you slapping WTF and shitpost emoji's on every workout journal entry just to try get under someone's skin. Fucking childish. You think that's cool?
> 
> I'm just supposed to take shit forever and not say anything? Fuck that.


So clearly the solution is to insult a bunch of members… That will make people stop reacting negatively to you. 

Give your head a shake.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


>


This one too. Definitely one of the best bands I've ever seen live 🤗


----------



## shackleford (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Really? I don't see you slapping WTF and shitpost emoji's on every workout journal entry just to try get under someone's skin. Fucking childish. You think that's cool?
> 
> I'm just supposed to take shit forever and not say anything? Fuck that.


You're right, I don't poop emoji your posts. Clearly there's beef between you and some of the other members here, thats between you guys and really doesn't concern me. You question how I think they're cool, but I'm sure in their minds they're probably like "wtf, shackleford, you think @Skullcrusher is cool?", so it kinda goes both ways. Maybe you all can reconcile your differences and bond over your mutual dumbfoundment of the shack.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> You're right, I don't poop emoji your posts. Clearly there's beef between you and some of the other members here, thats between you guys and really doesn't concern me. You question how I think they're cool, but I'm sure in their minds they're probably like "wtf, shackleford, you think @Skullcrusher is cool?", so it kinda goes both ways. Maybe you all can reconcile your differences and bond over your mutual dumbfoundment of the shack.


My question was if you think what they are doing is cool.

I highly doubt Phoenix deserves how he is being treated either.

He might have made a mistake, I don't know.

To slander and terrorize someone without end is ok?

Is that normal on Meso?

Because here it is normal to encourage each other...or it was.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 26, 2022)

Well, offering the sale of illicit substances via PM is against the forum rules, so we have that....


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My question was if you think what they are doing is cool.
> 
> I highly doubt Phoenix deserves how he is being treated either.
> 
> ...


Wake up. @The Phoenix is a source. Not a public source though, but one that operates in the shadows. There’s so much wrong with that, besides being against the rules here. 

You just miss your baby bitch buddy. The two of you could practically be twins… or alt accounts.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 26, 2022)

Oh, and here is my favorite drum cover of Slipknot by Sepultura's current drummer:


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

How does this make you feel? 
🌿👀🚬🌿


----------



## shackleford (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My question was if you think what they are doing is cool.
> 
> I highly doubt Phoenix deserves how he is being treated either.
> 
> ...


The boys dont pile on without a reason. I dont know the whole history between you guys cause honestly i dont care enough to keep up with it.

Phoenix is a different topic.

I don't know whats normal on meso anymore.

If I remember right, these guys did initially try to encourage you.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Really? I don't see you slapping WTF and shitpost emoji's on every workout journal entry just to try get under someone's skin. Fucking childish. You think that's cool?
> 
> I'm just supposed to take shit forever and not say anything? Fuck that.


There is one way out 🪦


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> View attachment 28961
> 
> 
> How does this make you feel?
> 🌿👀🚬🌿


Aroused


----------



## shackleford (Sep 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Aroused


DONT! Its a trap. The lorax is luring you in.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My question was if you think what they are doing is cool.
> 
> I highly doubt Phoenix deserves how he is being treated either.
> 
> ...


I just don’t view either of you as human beings and not every breathing thing is sacred.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> DONT! Its a trap. The lorax is luring you in.


I can’t look away


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Aroused


🤣 Your honesty I'd refreshing. Looks like I need to be a little more subtle 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> The boys dont pile on without a reason. I dont know the whole history between you guys cause honestly i dont care enough to keep up with it.
> 
> Phoenix is a different topic.
> 
> ...


He’s playing victim. Again. 

If you look back, everyone was trying to help him. He’d rather play make believe than make progress. High volume low intensity is EASY. But you don’t make any progress whatsoever. Easy = he gets to pretend he’s training like the rest of us.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> The boys dont pile on without a reason. I dont know the whole history between you guys cause honestly i dont care enough to keep up with it.
> 
> Phoenix is a different topic.
> 
> ...


I was willing to let it all be water under the bridge.

But they have made it pretty clear that they are going to hate, slander, and terrorize me forever.

Discouraging someone who is trying to better themselves is wrong no matter how you try to justify it.

Phoenix may be a different topic but he's being treated similar.

Turns what was once a great bodybuilding forum into a fucking soap opera.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’s playing victim. Again.
> 
> If you look back, everyone was trying to help him. He’d rather play make believe than make progress. High volume low intensity is EASY. But you don’t make any progress whatsoever. Easy = he gets to pretend he’s training like the rest of us.


Yea man, I remember you all were offering constructive criticism, and next thing I knew it was a disaster. I can't keep up with what everyone says or does.

I don't care how @Skullcrusher trains. We're all free to do what we want and his log has zero effect on me.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I was willing to let it all be water under the bridge.
> 
> But they have made it pretty clear that they are going to hate, slander, and terrorize me forever.
> 
> ...


You’re not trying to better yourself though. You’re stagnant in terms of bodybuilding


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

You talk about soap operas yet keep going on with these melodramatic monologues about Meanies on the internet. Let's get to brass fucking tax. Would you partake?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I was willing to let it all be water under the bridge.
> 
> But they have made it pretty clear that they are going to hate, slander, and terrorize me forever.
> 
> ...


Only for you. You act all innocent but what about your little meltdown 2 weeks ago starting 15 different threads. THATS a soap opera. No matter how you justify it. 

And define slander. This is an anonymous forum. There’s no “slander”.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I was willing to let it all be water under the bridge.
> 
> But they have made it pretty clear that they are going to hate, slander, and terrorize me forever.
> 
> ...


Bro, I have no problems with you, understand that I just dont care about this. If you ignored these guys, you wouldnt have this problem. You keep reengaging, like you want to perpetuate this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> You talk about soap operas yet keep going on with these melodramatic monologues about Meanies on the internet. Let's get to brass fucking tax. Would you partake?
> View attachment 28962





Slabiathan said:


> You talk about soap operas yet keep going on with these melodramatic monologues about Meanies on the internet. Let's get to brass fucking tax. Would you partake?
> View attachment 28962


🤦‍♂️ * tacks

It’s “brass tacks” like little tiny nails


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤦‍♂️ * tacks
> 
> It’s “brass tacks” like little tiny nails


I appreciate that. I've never read it and only heard it. Thank God I've never used it in a business email 🤣 

Back to my See and Say 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I appreciate that. I've never read it and only heard it. Thank God I've never used in a business email 🤣
> 
> Back to my See and Say 🤣


You learn more than bodybuilding here 👍

I learned it from watching “Better Call Saul”. Excellent by the way.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 26, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Bro, I have no problems with you, understand that I just dont care about this. If you ignored these guys, you wouldnt have this problem. You keep reengaging, like you want to perpetuate this.


If he only feels bad because he's being persecuted by bullies and saboteurs, then there isn't anything wrong with him or his outlook.

It's his detractors who are misinformed.

He is a beacon of light in a dark ocean

He is a stedfast warrior 

And he is never wrong.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You learn more than bodybuilding here 👍
> 
> I learned it from watching “Better Call Saul”. Excellent by the way.


Hell yeah! I haven't seen it. I got to check it out!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My question was if you think what they are doing is cool.
> 
> I highly doubt Phoenix deserves how he is being treated either.
> 
> ...


Where is the slander? What is the definition of slander? 
You’re a grown man being terrorized on the internet 🖕🏼😀


----------



## Cochino (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My question was if you think what they are doing is cool.
> 
> I highly doubt Phoenix deserves how he is being treated either.
> 
> ...


Man if you're gonna let those emojis  affect your life, you have problems. 

You were offered help here and you ignored it or got offended.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> You talk about soap operas yet keep going on with these melodramatic monologues about Meanies on the internet. Let's get to brass fucking tax. Would you partake?
> View attachment 28962



Lmao I’m liking you more slab 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> My question was if you think what they are doing is cool.
> 
> I highly doubt Phoenix deserves how he is being treated either.
> 
> ...


So you want to encourage people to sell shit Mexican gear through PM??? DaFuq is wrong with you?


----------



## shackleford (Sep 26, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So you want to encourage people to sell shit Mexican gear through PM??? DaFuq is wrong with you?
> 
> View attachment 28964


everytime i see that picture it reminds me of this boat snack


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao I’m liking you more slab
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear, man! Glad I can bring some laughs!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 26, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> I just opened a lawn care biz this year…it pulls in about 40 grand a month…nothing wrong with getting loaded cutting grass but fuck skull don’t give these guys so much to mess with you about and they won’t!


You own the business though, there's a huge difference. I 100% have confidence in the little bit I know about you that you will be successful.

Trust me when I tell you @Skullcrusher does not have the wherewithall to run a business.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 26, 2022)

Although wait maybe he is smart:


Skullcrusher said:


> bless you. I am not stupid or gullible. My IQ is just barely shy of Mensa.


Post in thread 'Skullcrusher 2.0' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/skullcrusher-2-0.34671/post-691101


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 26, 2022)

lol, I just realized that RiR0 and I have different philosophies...  
Mine is: "I don't know therefore more drugs" 

His is: "Your drugs aren’t the problem, your diet and training suck"


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> lol, I just realized that RiR0 and I have different philosophies...
> Mine is: "I don't know therefore more drugs"
> 
> His is: "Your drugs aren’t the problem, your diet and training suck"


They compliment eachother. Mine first and when that fails yours. At some point you gotta just try more drugs 😂


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 26, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Although wait maybe he is smart:
> 
> Post in thread 'Skullcrusher 2.0' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/skullcrusher-2-0.34671/post-691101


I’d put up a large sum of money betting that his “high IQ” is based on the results of one of those bullshit online tests where everyone scores 130.

He doesn’t strike me as a remarkable intelligent person — he just has a huge ego.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 26, 2022)

Im starting feel like Phoenix's gear I got from Mexico isnt legit for some reason..But its says its real.  

I did gain a 1/2 pound of lean tissue in 11 months.. So I got that going for me


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 26, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Im starting feel like Phoenix's gear I got from Mexico isnt legit for some reason..But its says its real.
> 
> I did gain a 1/2 pound of lean tissue in 11 months.. So I got that going for me
> 
> View attachment 29000


You can't go wrong with The Pigeon. Guaranteed The AIDS or your money back.....uh a credit in your account with The Pigeon we mean.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

@Skullcrusher and @The Phoenix 
Saw this and I thought of you.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @Skullcrusher and @The Phoenix
> Saw this and I thought of you.


JM Blakely is the man! I sent one of his videos to my dad and it got him fired up to start lifting after he recovers from his surgery.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> JM Blakely is the man! I sent one of his videos to my dad and it got him fired up to start lifting after he recovers from his surgery.


He’s a badass. 
Ever seen his training routine


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s a badass.
> Ever seen his training routine


I haven't! You got links bro?!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I haven't! You got links bro?!


I’ll see if I can dig it up


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I haven't! You got links bro?!











						JM Blakley Bench Routine
					

I’m glad this was bumped.  That article on eating was exactly what I needed to read right now…  Does anyone know if he made any articles or videos on bench press technique?




					forums.t-nation.com


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> JM Blakley Bench Routine
> 
> 
> I’m glad this was bumped.  That article on eating was exactly what I needed to read right now…  Does anyone know if he made any articles or videos on bench press technique?
> ...


Fucking sick! Thanks, buddy!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d put up a large sum of money betting that his “high IQ” is based on the results of one of those bullshit online tests where everyone scores 130.
> 
> He doesn’t strike me as a remarkable intelligent person — he just has a huge ego.


When I was in high school, I was invited to be part of Mensa.  I didn't care because I was being passive-aggressive towards my grandmother, who happened to be a school teacher.  To me, the IQ was just a number on a page.  It still hasn't helped me to achieve world domination, therefore I call bullshit!


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 29, 2022)

So, is EVERY thread going to decay like this?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I just can’t figure out what @Skullcrusher deal with me is. I’ve been nothing but kind and welcoming to him



Youve been 500% worse than anyone


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> So, is EVERY thread going to decay like this?


But this thread started out decayed.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 29, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> So, is EVERY thread going to decay like this?


Who are you? MindlessWork pointing out all the obvious?!?!?


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who are you? MindlessWork pointing out all the obvious?!?!?


Shh, you’re going to summon him back.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who are you? MindlessWork pointing out all the obvious?!?!?


Hey, the first letters of the words that make up your name are B B B and G! 

BBBG! 

^^
That's a little taste until he officially comes back.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 29, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Hey, the first letters of the words that make up your name are B B B and G!
> 
> BBBG!
> 
> ...


That sounds like something mindless would say as its not very helpful.






howd i do?


----------



## shackleford (Sep 29, 2022)

Bleep bloop


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 29, 2022)

shackleford said:


> That sounds like something mindless would say as its not very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8/10


----------



## Freakmidd (Sep 29, 2022)

shackleford said:


> That sounds like something mindless would say as its not very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @The Phoenix the drug dealer.
> Here he is  just to make it easier


atleast he not getting high on his own supply


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 1, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> atleast he not getting high on his own supply


Sadly he is


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 1, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> atleast he not getting high on his own supply


It shows the quality of the T400 he sells


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It shows the quality of the T400 he sells


I figured it was the awful trainer that he had, the workouts were a joke and he was paying actual money for them.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 5, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I figured it was the awful trainer that he had, the workouts were a joke and he was paying actual money for them.



Mix that with Mexican toilet water......and. The result speak for themselves


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 5, 2022)

I find it worth mentioning that in modern times it's easy to find really good UGL gear and that the only possible way to find crap would be on the down low and kept hush hush. Makes one wonder why buy from someone who does not make themselves known (and subject to scrutiny) in the first place? The first source I ever had was a guy named the Mechanic on elitefitness and he pm'd me one day out of the blue, got me a good order burned me on the second. Wasn't a big order either, cash in mail poof gone. I learned my lesson....damn that was a long time ago 2002 maybe? .... Fuck.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> I figured it was the awful trainer that he had, the workouts were a joke and he was paying actual money for them.


Well yea, that’s been pointed out repeatedly. So much so that he thinks we’re trolling him.


----------



## Rockroid (Oct 5, 2022)

Ummm this all calls for a group hug, naked of course.


----------

